# ABDL/Furry Short Story Commissions!



## Horatio Husky (Oct 15, 2018)

I've recently opened up commissions on my profile after my first successful short story commission!  If you are interested in commissioning me, follow this link: Commission Info for Horatio_Husky -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

If you would like to read the short story I have recently completed, you can find it here: www.furaffinity.net: A Messy Situation [Comm] by Horatio_Husky

If you are interested in reading one of my own personal stories, the first chapter begins here: www.furaffinity.net: A Messy Situation [Comm] by Horatio_Husky


----------

